# Hooch Max and Laurel



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

From a couple of days before the heart attack.









And snuck Mrs Hooch in this one. You guys don;t tell her that her picture is here she would shoot me.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Aww.......such a sweet family. Look at the loyal faces


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hooch, you have no idea how great it is to see you here and posting like this. And nanny nanny boo boo, i am gonna tell Cindy you put her picture here! LOL.Cindy looks a lot like one of my cousins, and you look like you like shoes about as m uch as i do Ha ha. thanks for the pics


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Awwe, Hooch, I even prayed for your dogs!! I'm sure we all did! They look so happy to have you home. The second picture, the golden with it's paws on you....priceless!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Awwe, Hooch, I even prayed for your dogs!! I'm sure we all did! They look so happy to have you home. The second picture, the golden with it's paws on you....priceless!!


That is one of Max and Laruel's puppies that is 5 1/2 months old that came to stay with us the other weekend.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Cute pictures  You sure are a country boy without your shoes :

Now GO TO BED!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> Hooch, you have no idea how great it is to see you here and posting like this. And nanny nanny boo boo, i am gonna tell Cindy you put her picture here! LOL.Cindy looks a lot like one of my cousins, and you look like you like shoes about as much as I do Ha ha. thanks for the pics


Actually I am usually never without shoes and getting on to Cindy and Tyler about being little ******** and never wearing any.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pics, Hooch! Glad you're home!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is one fine looking crew you have by your side there. You can always tell a real dog lover cause their hands instinctively go for that sweet spot behind the ears. :


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Well thebn, it appears me and Cindy and Tyler have a lot in common--I only p ut omn shoes when I have to. Hate shoes.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Yep... just as I pictured you. Wearing that dang Alabama shirt & cap, and barefoot. A true Alabamian for sure! Loved it!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> Yep... just as I pictured you. Wearing that dang Alabama shirt & cap, and barefoot. A true Alabamian for sure! Loved it!!!!


ROFL You are the only Yankee I would take that from!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures, love the second one





























​*Santa and his Reindeer*​*
*


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Awwww...great photos Hooch!


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Aww!! What a sweet little Hoochie-poo family! =) :wave:


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Really great pictures to see! What a beautiful family! Can you sneek us one of your son as well? I haven't been here for a few days because my son has been really sick and spent today in the hospital. How ya feeling??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hooch,
I am so glad to see that picture of you and the family. I love the shirt and hat and Bama is happy seeing you wear that. Laurel really reminds me of Bama. He has that goofy grin all the time. Max looks great also. Bama says HI DAD and AUNT LAUREL!!!!


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

That's a helluva crew you have Hooch. I bet they're all glad you are home


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for putting faces to your names. Great pictures and welcome home!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Hooch, good to see you posting again and feeling better! Missed your mug around here! Welcome back big guy!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Really great pictures to see! What a beautiful family! Can you sneek us one of your son as well? I haven't been here for a few days because my son has been really sick and spent today in the hospital. How ya feeling??


I think I have one with Him and Buttface around hre someplace.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad to see you back Hooch!!! great pictures too!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice pictures !!!! I think this is the first time i seen a pic of you!!!

OMG you have a dog named butt face and i have a dog named Hooch and crap bag. What's wrong with us!!! LOL


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

lovely family pics!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

So glad you back Hoochycoo....... Great pics


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What GREAT pictures! I probably talked to Cindy 30 times in the past two weeks and finally can see a picture of my friend! Great looking family Hooch. Thanks so much for the pics.

You know how much your being back means to me!

LOTS OF LOVE!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pics Hooch.........it's really nice to be able to put faces with names !!!! Even butt-face is adorable !!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hooch,
Tyler is such a cute guy and even Buttface is cute. But nowhere as cute as a golden. But it is nice that he has a love of animals like his dad and mom


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pics Hooch! Glad to see you round these parts again!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Hooch!! First of all I am so glad you are back! Second, the pictures are great!!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Pictures! Hope you don't get in trouble...


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Hooch,
How wonderful to log on here this a.m. and find you posting. Oh Happy Happy Day! Love the pics of you and the entire Hooch Clan. Hope you're feeling much better and that your health holds tight!

~Jackie


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Hooch great to see you and your family :wave:. Beautiful doggies, beautiful people. By the way I don't wear shoes much either. I go barefoot to the mailbox even in winter in New England....does that mean I am an honorary Alabamian (is that a word?)


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

You look pretty **** good for someone who was so ill!.
Great pictures of the family!.
Nice to have you back,here!.Place wasn't the same without you!.
NOW,TAKE CARE OF YRSELF,PRETTY PLEASE!.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

What a cute family! Great to see you back Hooch!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice pictures Hooch, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

WELCOME
BACK 
Hooch
Thanks for the pictures too


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures...... Glad to see your back and posting..... I go the same hat....


----------



## heaven (Nov 3, 2007)

*welcome back*

Hooch I have only been joined for about a month and I have to say with the way everyone on her posted and prayed for you me included I have to say this is one very special place I call my second home.
We are so glad your back and your family looks great.
Know a question I have been trying to attach a new pic of my pup heaven to my profile page and its not working so are you ready to start working lol.Help I need some advice im blonde.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Pinch me quick! Is Hooch really back with us? Welcome home Mr and Mrs Hooch xxxx


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. Oh, yeah, glad you're back, too!


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome Back "HOOCH"....glad to see you here....love the pictures.

From one fan to another

*"ROLL TIDE ROLL"*

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Good to see you back
Mike


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

MotherHen said:


> Welcome Back "HOOCH"....glad to see you here....love the pictures.
> 
> From one fan to another
> 
> ...


You just have to love Charlotte!!!!!!!!


----------

